

ArangoDB on Mesosphere Using Marathon and Docker - Harrisburg
https://github.com/arangodb/Cookbook/blob/master/recipes/UsingArangoDBMesosphere.md

======
pjgomez
Clear evidence that I am getting old and being left behind: of the four
technologies named in that title I only have heard of one and have never
actually used it.

~~~
atonse
Maybe, but this article hits the super deluxe jackpot for most buzzwords in a
headline.

~~~
Argorak
Considering that it is a hyperspecific instruction manual and not a blog
article, that's probably a good thing. It mentions all the topics.

------
googamooga
This is rather cool, but data in ArangoDB will not survive docker container
restart, so, sadly, this setup is still just a toy.

~~~
mateuszf
It's possible to use volumes functionality to keep db data persistent.

~~~
sargun
But, it wont be persisted across restarts in Mesos-land, because Mesos doesn't
have the idea of data volumes. The way that Google (Omega) gets around this is
having GFS deal with replication, and persisting all of their databases into
the shared file system.

~~~
don71
There is an interesting discussion on the mailing list [http://mail-
archives.apache.org/mod_mbox/mesos-user/201410.m...](http://mail-
archives.apache.org/mod_mbox/mesos-
user/201410.mbox/%3CCAC2U_Pfc-11zV0OK=-4Ha6mau3XLwX-
LhiggJLTM4ATxAGE9XQ@mail.gmail.com%3E)

------
chazu
This DBMS sounds interesting, but a quick search of the organization's repos
on github and I couldn't figure out which one actually represents the core
DBMS itself.

~~~
sander71
The repo for DBMS itself is here:
[https://github.com/triAGENS/ArangoDB](https://github.com/triAGENS/ArangoDB)

------
preillyme
Shouldn't that be on Apache Mesos NOT Mesosphere?

